# Canon IVSB 35mm. Exc. Condition. EP marking, purchased in the 50s at military base in



## sefmefdch (Jun 16, 2012)

got this camera for my grandfather a while ago. It is in excellent condition.  Includes weston master II exposure meter, 35mm wide angle lens, 40mm lens, canon flash unit-y, waltz self timer, flash shield cover, and 9 bulbs. It was bought at a military post exchange in Japan in the 50s. Camera still looks brand new. Make me an offer serious folks only, if you want pics just ask. PM me for offer or further infoThanks.


----------

